# American Pie 5 bestätigt.



## FlerIstBoss (7 Aug. 2012)

Wer sich den vierten Teil der American Pie Reihe im Kino angesehen hat, der hat am Ende des Films sicherlich auf eine Fortsetzung spekuliert. Zu Recht. Denn wie jetzt auf Facebook bekannt gegeben wurde, tritt der Originalcast auch noch zum Fünften Teil gemeinsam vor die Kamera. Damit geht der Wahnsinn um Jim, Michelle, Stiffler, Finch, Kevin und Oz weiter.


----------



## Padderson (7 Aug. 2012)

bitte nichtsnoopy1


----------



## steven91 (7 Aug. 2012)

geil


----------



## beachkini (8 Aug. 2012)

Gibt es nicht schon 7 Teile bzw. 8 mit dem, der gerade läuft? Kann es von mir aus vaber auch jedes Jahr einen weiteren geben. Gute Unterhaltung


----------



## Punisher (8 Aug. 2012)

Ich hatte schon nach Teil 2 genug davon


----------



## MetalFan (8 Aug. 2012)

Von dieser Filmreihe habe ich bisher noch keinen Film gesehen!


----------



## FlerIstBoss (9 Aug. 2012)

beachkini schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht schon 7 Teile bzw. 8 mit dem, der gerade läuft? Kann es von mir aus vaber auch jedes Jahr einen weiteren geben. Gute Unterhaltung



Theoretisch hast du Recht, praktisch aber nicht. Alle Teile ab "Die nächste Generation" waren für die meisten Fans keine wirklichen Nachfolger. Erst mit auftreten des OC in "Das Klassentreffen" war für die eingefleischte Fangemeinde der wahre Nachfolger rausgebracht worden. So sehe ich das auch. Klar waren die Filme nach "Jetzt wird geheiratet" nicht schlecht, aber man hatte bei jedem Film das Gefühl das was fehlt


----------



## Sidewinder (26 Sep. 2012)

Geil, wird auf jeden Fall geguckt teil 4 war auch wieder klasse.

@ beachkini
Die Filme ab Die nächste Generation hiesen ja "American Pie Presents ..." waren also eine Spin Off Reihe zu den Original Filmen.


----------



## Faponator (26 Sep. 2012)

naja langsam reicht es doch


----------



## STeFF23 (26 Sep. 2012)

geil, cool zu lesen xD


----------



## akber22 (2 Okt. 2012)

omg XD Stiffler soll irgendjemanden was wieder voll Ka**t xD


----------



## gazpacho (2 Okt. 2012)

ich meine auch dass es schon 8 oder 9 gibt, allerdings finde ich es immer wieder witzig. Die meisten jedenfalls. manche sind echt sehr flach und niveaulos


----------



## maratona27 (2 Okt. 2012)

good news, will stiflers mom sehen


----------



## celeb_fan_xz (5 Okt. 2012)

Find ich super, war damals schon überrascht, dass der Original-Cast nochmal antritt. Aber die habens einfach drauf. Außerdem kommen die immer noch frisch rüber find ich.


----------



## kfeeras (6 Okt. 2012)

Solange es so viele sehen wollen…


----------



## Sky7 (16 Okt. 2012)

Sehr lustiger Film


----------



## zepster (16 Okt. 2012)

sehr witziger Film


----------



## JKofSpades (15 Dez. 2012)

This one was funny but not as funny as some of the prior films that came before, though


----------



## Mara.R (25 Juli 2014)

Irgendwann ist auch mal gut damit was


----------



## Lulu (4 Jan. 2015)

Endlich!!!


----------



## pLagerblom7 (5 Jan. 2015)

Das wusste ich noch gar nicht .. super! (=


----------



## sakima (23 Feb. 2015)

Yay I can't waits!


----------

